# Point pickup



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone in new Jersey or anywhere use this app?


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> Anyone in new Jersey or anywhere use this app?


Seems like $9 Wal-Mart deliveries.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I never heard of it. I love your profile pic. It looks like the Koolaid guy.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

It is new in my area of TN. It is WalMart pickups. A lot of them are what they call Express, where you have 30-45 minutes to get to the store, and the remaining 1.25 - 1.5 hour to deliver. They also have scheduled ones which release in the early AM and thru the day. Those are typically 3 - 3.5 hours in advance. 

Each store has a different base rate, Jackson is $7.14, Milan $7.50, Huntingdon and Camden $8.50, and Lexington $12.50. If it's a longer pickup or the original order isn't picked up, they repost it at a slightly higher rate, usually up to 50% if they're really having issues.

Pickups are generally easy - for the scheduled ones, you use the Pickup area and they bring it out and load to your vehicle. Express you go into the store and find the designated Express area, and they meet you there, and you take it out. Express are generally smaller orders with cold items. 

They will call you trying to get you to an area if they are having issues with pickups. Example, Milan, while close to Jackson, has a real issue getting pickups. Most of theirs are Express, 30 minutes. I live 50 minutes from the Milan store. For me to go get one $7.50 order, and be almost half an hour later than the scheduled pickup, doesn't really pay. Now, if I'm already in Milan or north Jackson, sure, or if I knew I would be busy all day, but not for one order. So far the volume isn't great.

As with any of these types of gigs, tips make or break it. I've gotten $10 tip for going literally around the corner from a store. My tip rate is 50%.

There are some other things to watch for. I've had 3 orders cancel on me before arriving at the store. You don't always get paid on a cancel. I've also had two orders where, they have been waiting a while, and so you pick up, get to the dropoff, and then it won't let you drop off, instead it tells you to return to the store due to being outside cold chain compliance. You do get paid for both orders, but, the customer sees you pull in and then leave, and they tend not to reorder.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

billm said:


> It is new in my area of TN. It is WalMart pickups. A lot of them are what they call Express, where you have 30-45 minutes to get to the store, and the remaining 1.25 - 1.5 hour to deliver. They also have scheduled ones which release in the early AM and thru the day. Those are typically 3 - 3.5 hours in advance.
> 
> Each store has a different base rate, Jackson is $7.14, Milan $7.50, Huntingdon and Camden $8.50, and Lexington $12.50. If it's a longer pickup or the original order isn't picked up, they repost it at a slightly higher rate, usually up to 50% if they're really having issues.
> 
> ...


Very good info! Thank you

So its only Walmart orders? The customer can tip via app after delivery??


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

In my area it is only WalMart orders so far. The customer has 14 days to tip after the delivery. It's only been here a month.


----------



## BudNH2003 (8 mo ago)

Uber00 said:


> Anyone in new Jersey or anywhere use this app?


Delete the app and download spark. The pay is 2-4x better


----------

